# New to the forums.



## applepacas (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey all! My name is Jes and my family has a small alpaca farm in central Michigan. Currently we have 14 with a couple expecting this spring/summer. 
We also have goats, both meat and myotonic. We are looking into Southdown Baby Doll sheep for future adventures. 
As for fiber arts in the household, my mom spins and weaves. She has spun some alpaca. We do sell our alpaca yarn. The loom is set up and she makes rag rugs which we also sell. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Welcome Jes. Please feel free to share some pictures of your animals and some of the rugs and yarns your family produces.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Welcome!! Looking forward to seeing pics, of your flock.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

:clap: :clap: :clap: Yee haw!!!! and welcome :cowboy: to the Fiber Arts Forum! 

Good to have you here - what part of Michigan are you from? We have K' zoo folks and those from other parts of that state.

I made my first trip over there this time last year and it was full on SPRINGTIME while we drove through 15" of snow here in MN. 

One of these days I HAVE to get over to Mi for one of your sheep/fiber festivals!


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome Apple! YES Pictures! Love those fuzzy alpaca faces!


----------



## applepacas (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you everybody for such a warm welcome. Were are located actually right near the middle of the state. Very small town called Remus.
Here is a picture of some of the rugs and also the yarn.
We have so many alpaca pictures I simply couldn't choose. We have lots on our website. reddeliciousapplepacas.weebly.com


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to The Fold Applepacas! You have a lot of people from Michigan on here. I think I'm the sole Kzoo person, but we have people from the thumb and furthers south and west of me, and some near A2, at least one by Holland, and one or two up by you. Do you go to or plan on going to the Michigan Fiber Festival? 

Welcome! Do you knit or spin or weave too?


----------



## applepacas (Apr 9, 2014)

Not sure if we are going to make it this year or not yet to the Fiber Fest.

I crochet. I have yet to learn the art of spinning.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Love the pics!!
Thanks so much for sharing them.
There are quite a few crocheters on here, I both knit and crochet, I spin too. Haven't learned to weave yet, it's on my never ending list of things I'd like to learn to do.

But first I must figure out how to make a Chihuahua ride a squirrel, don't ask....:hobbyhors


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello & Welcome!

Your Alpacas are adorable!
Nice rugs & yarn too.

I knit, but ctrocheted for a long time also. If ever you want to learn to spin, you have definitely found the right forum.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

I love the pool pic! I use a sprinkler for my girls to cool down in right now. LOL, so funny! I have a pond but we had a dry winter so we were going to get some pools for them. We were making jokes about if they would line up for the little pool and then I see 2 sets of legs along the edge of your pool pic. LOLLLLLL!!! I knew it! We need 5 pools - 1 for each girl! :grin:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Welcome, Jes!! Love the pictures!  I especially like the rugs. I have dreams of learning to make rugs. What kind of loom do you use?


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

There's a paca in a pool! How'd you get them in there? Pacas like pools? Who knew! Amazing!

Great shearing job on them, does your shearing person moonlight as a hair stylist?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Our llama steps in the sheep's water tank in summer on hot days. They all stand around and glare at her when she does that.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

HI! I'm in the thumb, south of Caro about 15 miles. I never Knew about alpacas in Pools!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Welcome !!! Beautiful Pacas , and weaving !!!!


----------



## applepacas (Apr 9, 2014)

We normally use a sprinkler (they lay on it) but the pool was out for my nieces and the pacas found it. They took turns.... at first. At one point there were at least 3 in it. 
They certainly are a unique bunch. Lol


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh they are soo cute! Please accept my belated welcome to the group. I am in SW Michigan- near St. Joseph.


----------

